# Oestrogen patch not sticking



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi everyone

Just need some advise if anyone can help please..

I started on the Estraderm patches a few days ago for my mock egg donor cycle and each one is meant to last me 2 days. I can't get the things to stay on me. I've tried everything: clean area,  dry area, holding it down for 20 seconds. A few hours after I have put it on it comes unstuck and hangs off me. 
I've called the nurse and the pharmacy and this is the only patch they have. 
I've resorted to covering the patch in micropore tape to make it stick to my buttock/hip. 

Does anyone know if this is ok to do?  The nurse didn't really know and just told me to keep changing them but trying to avoid that as costly. Figured that as long as the patch is lying against my skin with the tape I will be getting the drugs?!

It's so annoying that after such a long journey even to get here , I can't even get a patch to stick. 

Thanks!


----------



## maybebaybee (Apr 17, 2016)

I had the same problem, as my patches were supposed to stick for 2 days before being changed. There's nothing wrong with putting tape over it to get it to stay in place.  I also used transpore/micropore tape.


----------



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh great, thank you. Tape it is for the next 3 weeks!

Thanks again.


----------



## terry1976 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi hillbill, 
At work I use an adhesive spray to give better hold to steristrips, stoma bags etc. might be worth a look.  Xxx


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

I put mine on the side of my thighs, they seem to stick ok there, only had one become a bit floppy and I too used the micro tape x


----------



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Aw thanks ladies. Really helpful. Yup all micro-pore taped up, very attractive!
This heat isn't helping the sticking factor though. 😅 It's crazy how you are sitting in an office/meeting with a bug plastic patch on your bum covered in micro tape and no one knows but us!!


----------



## Squiggly (Sep 20, 2013)

If anyone else is still having this problem... I would say make sure you *don't* moisturise and make sure you put it on completely dry skin. 

I had a different problem. I found it hard to get the glue off afterwards. My tried-and-trusted method: remove patches, lather skin with EVOO, scrub hard with wet flannel, soap, dry completely, add new patches.


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

I use baby oil to get rid of the glue. Seems to work ok with a little bit of rubbing xx


----------

